# DDR mig 21 number size?



## aurelien wolff (Mar 15, 2022)

Hello, page 95 of the DHS on DDR mig 21 PF, SPS and SPS K, there's a scheme showing where the number must be, comparing it to the eduard profile, they don't seem to be at the same size and position than on the scheme (the 140mm between the "Bugluke" and the number doesn't seem to be respected per example).





Thanks for your answers!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2022)

But the "687" is not the MiG-21PFM ( SPS) but the MF variant. She is kept in a museum and might have been repainted for the exibition without following the rules for the markings. However I would say that's the light trick because of the camo and different aircraft sub-type. Anyway, a profile is a general picture for painting and markings and not always it is correct. Just manufacturers make mistakes as well.






















the pic source:








Aircraft Photo of 687 | Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-21MF | East Germany - Air Force | AirHistory.net #190986


Aircraft photo of 687 - Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-21MF - East Germany - Air Force, taken by Stephan de Bruijn at Preschen (ETNR) (closed) in Germany on 11 September 1990. The East Germany Air Force took delivery of this Fishbed in October 1973 and said goodbye to it on 3 October 1990. A month before...




www.airhistory.net









Mig-21MF EastGerman camouflage


EDIT: Official suggestion - pls support by voting! Gaijin, we really love your iconic Mig 21s, but for God's sake - dress them up!!! It's not much complicated [email protected], @Smin1080p - do we really need official suggestion in suggestion section for such obvious deficiency for iconic, long waited...




forum.warthunder.com






ger21

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## aurelien wolff (Mar 15, 2022)

thanks! kinda have the impression the "687" is too big on the profile.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2022)

That's possible.


----------

